# Moonee Creek Sat 22nd



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

G'day Coffs crew, after an extended absence from the kayak fishing scene I am planning to check out Moonee Creek on Sat afternoon. If there is anyone out there wanting to join me you would be most welcome. I expect to be there from around 2pm till sunset. I have no idea what Moonee Creek is like but a quick google shows it to be around 10km so I'm keen to have a look.
Catch ya
Damien


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Gday Damien,long time no hear,although I'm probly not one to talk.Dunno bout anyone else but I've been up Moonee Ck once a few months ago and found it to be pretty muddy ,didn't get a nibble and got caught by squadrons of sandflies around dark.I went up about as far as you can go and found a few good looking snags which looked fishy .Maybe I picked a bad day. 
As for this weekend I'm not sure if I can.I've gotta ride up to Nana Glen sometime Saturday as a guy from work is gonna service my bike.If I can get back before it gets too late maybe can do I'll let you know.

Cheers,Jeff.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Bob/sulo
Have fished Moonee Creek on a number of occassions - ( my Father in law lives @ Moonee) and it has fished well for flattie on most visits - particularly some of the deep drop offs on the banks. Ive seen some good bream but it would seem they are smarter than me and are probably still there  Only problem is that I don't get to that part of the world often enough  Good luck guys
Phil


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

No worries Jeff. If you make it, great, if not we'll catch up another time. Thanks for the reply Phil. It's always nice to know a system is worth checking out before you get there. I'll see if I can hook up one of those "super smart" bream


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm out for saturday but am going somewhere on sunday, not sure where yet, maybe Pine Ck, haven't been there for a while.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry Damien ,I was requested today to get to Nana Glen at 1 PM so that lets me out of any chance of fishing. Maybe hopefully can get out somewhere Sunday arvo.Catch ya next time. 
Jeffro


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

let me know where u going on sunday luvvy... we might catch up!


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah righto.Mornings out as we're going up to Emerald Beach at 10 to look at adopting a homeless ferret.Another weekends here and not a minute to spare.Is that a good thing or a bad thing ?


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

Weather seems to be turning against me. I might be able to swap this arvo with Sunday arvo. Where are you headed sulo and crazy? I am still keen to have a look at Moonee. Have not had the best success in Pine and Bonville creeks


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ummm... i was doing a solo mission because Jeff is busy, is moonee north of coffs a bit? I have luck at Pine with yabbies or Boambee is always good... but i'm happy to go anywhere. what time are u going?


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Well my cunning plan for possibly fishing Sunday arvos been scuppered.Didn't feel like riding up to Nana Glen this arvo thru the torrential downpour so I'm doing that tomorrow.Gonna have to be just you two kids.Bloody weekends are too short!


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

I plan on being out at Moonee sometime after lunch, although there is no guarantee yet that I will even be able too. At least the weather is looking a little better today. It's been 3 months since my last session and I am really in need of a yakfish hit. Somehow I gotta go


----------

